# 16.1hh Chestnut Mare By DOUBLE TRIGGER



## Lisamd (21 November 2011)

I bought this mare in 2005 (I think) as a 3 year old from her breeder. She was full TB by Double Trigger. I sold her about 18 mth later to John Winnett at Canal Grove Stables, Leighton Buzzard due to financial situation where I split with my partner and needed money to finance the house purchase and could only keep one horse. I wasn't happy about her going to a dealer but it was a forced sale.

Anyhow about 5 mths later I had a call from a girl called Georgina ??? (can't remember her surname) who had bought her and traced her back to me via contacting the breeder who gave her my details as I bought her direct. We talked and discovered this little mare had had a rough time in the few months she had left me. Georgina had bought her from 2 girls who shared her and said they had owned her for 2 years and had to sell as one of them had had a baby. Anyway we pieced together our stories and I could account for lumps and bumps and her quirks.

I went to visit her near Birmingham one Feb, I think 2007 and she was flourishing in her new home and looked amazing. I have since lost contact with Georgina, I did email her a few times but had no further response and am just wondering what became of this lovely little horse? 

When I bought her she was called Stretch, I named her Willow and she was sold on as Twix. She could be nappy and have a little rear but was as sweet as anything to handle. She has a lump on her front off side pastern where she severed the main artery to her hoof.
She had a white blaze and 2 white socks behind.

Anyone recognised her or know anything good or bad?


----------

